# Appli Apple Watch pour les joueurs de tennis



## Khleo (12 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai developpé une application pour Apple Watch à utiliser pendant que vous jouez au tennis (si vous jouez au tennis).

Arena.Tennis (https://fr.arena.tennis) est une compétition permanente qui va permettre aux utilisateurs de trouver des adversaires tout au long de l'année.

C'est une appli qui va de paire avec la plateforme mais elle peut être utilisée de manière autonome:

1) Vous notez le score pendant que vous jouez
2) Obtenez les statistiques du match
3) Partagez votre match sur votre profil Arena.Tennis

L'application et la plateforme sont gratuites.








https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/are...r5DZIXgcXHrJ0HOrTDuer4CaB_KmpDK7livQBlAbHgmCw


----------

